# Redington Behemoth



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Got the reel and a spool for stupid cheap off eBay. 9/10 wt for my new 9wt. Other than generic reviews I know nothing about the reel. Anybody using them in saltwater for big fish?


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm hoping to get one and the spare spool for Father's Day for my new custom built TFO Mangrove 8wt. I've heard nothing but great things about them. If I do get one I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Should have mine Wednesday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

It's a great reel and drag for the money and very durable. Its the kind of reel that you don't have to worry about throwing it in the back of your jeep or pickup truck and the go fishing and know that it will still work just fine out on the water.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a 5-6 and a 7-8, both have 10-15 trips and have no issues. The finish isn't the best on them but they work well.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry no real world use. 

I've looked at one in person several times (never fished) and liked what I was seeing esp for the money. The drag seemed smooth and super strong when maxed out. I'm looking fwd to hearing how it does. If it was mine I'd consider taking it completely apart, and check what is stainless and what is carbon. Anything that sticks to a magnet would get replaced once I found suitable non-ferrous replacement..... screws, clips, washers, retainers, etc..... just a thought and may make that inexpensive reel last like something costing considerably more. 

Please report back with your own thoughts after some use, I'm interested in these as well. 

LH


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Reporting back with results. Used this reel (9/10) on my new 9wt s4s a couple weeks ago for large common carp eating cicadas off the surface in deep water. Caught carp up to 25lbs and several around 18-20 that were full of energy. I was using 16lb tapered leader and never had a breakoff. The startup inertia was smooth. The drag knob is very big which is underrated in my opinion, it was very easy to index and adjust on a fish. You can really lock it down once the fish starts to tire and quits running long distances. For its size its really not heavy or in the way. I put 225yds of 30lb dacron on one spool and 200 yds on the other. With my 9wt bonefish line it had room. I like the dang thing, and would buy another. Im a lefty and switching the drag over was very simple. You could get the reel and 3 spools for the price of about anything else comparable, just rinse well after salt use. I also use Allen Krakens on my 8 and 10wts, and i dont think its quite as nice as those, but real close.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice. Appreciate the feedback, sounds like a damn good deal for the money.

I just ordered a Allen 10" 7wt, for pretty cheap, may have to try one of these on it. I typically try to match outfits in value in addition to performance/weight/etc.... This way when one of my goon buddies, or a young person wants to hold it I'm not stressed they're going to drop/destroy my higher end equip.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a switch rod and with the extra spool i can keep it loaded with a skagit head. Works out great.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I also have the behemoth on my 8wt BVK, It has held up great. Its been dunked multiple times, and beaten up pretty bad. Just rinsed it off after every trip and its been flawless.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm just getting into Spey casting in the last year, I have a 13"9" Dredger.

I'm primarily trying to master the normal sustained anchor Double Spey, and Snap-T. I don't have a dedicated Spey reel I've been using by Gulfstream and a Rio Switch Chucker (which isn't the ideal line for that rod or those casts). When I get it right it bombs 100+' as pretty as can be, but so far I only get it right about 3/4 of the time...lol. I may have to try a Behemoth on that rod too.


----------



## THTSARUMR (Apr 13, 2016)

I got the Behemoth 7/8 for Father's Day and stuck it on my 8wt Mangrove. I liked it so much I got another one and stuck it on my Hydros 8wt with a sink tip line. I love these reels. I'm probably gonna buy two more.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You guys are going to cost me some more money......I can feel it


----------



## bentley faulkner (May 6, 2016)

Great reel I have had one since christmas taken it on a couple trips and it is still in what I would consider new condition. That being said I think in its price range it one of if not the best reel for the money. Also Redington has some of the best customer service in the industry and stand behind there product.


----------

